# Logan Lathe Tailstock



## Gfrost (Dec 30, 2016)

I have found a small Logan lathe that I am interested in. The only problem is that in his travels he has lost the tailstock.

I think the model is 2555vh 12x25?? I am assuming that I have to find a "Logan" tailstock? I found some information that said that it was the "Standard" tailstock?

Does anyone know of one that may be available, if so at what cost???

I am thinking about making an 8hr drive to go look at this, if he will accept a sight unseen offer that I am trying to figure out. From the pictures it looks to be in pretty good shape. He is asking $1800, I was thinking more along the lines of $1300??? This depends on what a tailstock may cost? Or do you think it's worth what he is asking with the extras???



Logan 12" lathe. Mdl 2555 VH. 
Very very good condition.
Ex small high school machine.
Near perfect hardened ways.
Aloris quick change tool holder.
3 jaw and 4 jaw genuine Logan chucks.
Older Millvision DRO.
Almost no backlash in gearbox.
Original paint.
1966 model.
Brand New Baldor phase converter.


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Gfrost:
fwiw i got a good deal on my first metal lathe (SBL9) because of the lack of a tailstock.
Eventually i found a complete tailstock for $60. You should be able to find a TS eventually for under $200.

Is the tool post genuine Aloris?  

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-logan-12x24-lathe-project.15424/


----------



## Gfrost (Dec 30, 2016)

It looks like it is to me, but I am totally new to lathes other than in High School some 34 yrs ago!


----------



## Gfrost (Dec 30, 2016)

What did you give for your lathe less a tailstock??


----------



## intjonmiller (Dec 30, 2016)

Hmm. My brother has a 12" Logan (2525H? I forget the model number). I could sell you his, and we could place bets on how long it would take him to notice it was gone. I'd say 6 months, minimum.  (He inherited his like I inherited my 10" Logan, but he is much more busy with work and has never had time to learn how to use it, much less replace the bad motor and actually put it to work.) 

But I think I would rather leave it intact so he can someday decide he's never going to use it and just give it to me. :-D


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 30, 2016)

A lathe is scrap metal without a tailstock.  Or, at least that should be how you start negotiating...  A lathe from a high school is likely to have damage from the students.  The first places to look are at the front left of the compound rest and cross slide.  See if there is chewed metal there.  High school lathes are often damaged many times, sometimes seriously.  Look at the ways for dings and other damage as well.  A high school lathe should bring the price down, not up, generally speaking and in my experience.  The reality is that another tailstock 'might' fit it.  I have a friend with a Logan lathe that has a completely mismatched style tailstock that is working fine for him.  That is certainly not to say that most any tailstock might fit it, in reality there are multiple things that must fit correctly for a substitute to work.  I also think that price is way too high even if it had the tailstock.  At least it would be around here.  There does not appear to be much tooling included, which will cost you as about as much as the lathe to procure.  For instance and for your negotiations -- steady rest, follower rest, multiple tool holders, faceplate, collets and closer, Morse taper sleeves and centers for head and tail stocks, cutting tools, boring tools, drill chuck, taper attachment, dog driver -- I could go on and on, and maybe it does come with some of that, but buying it all separately will really hurt.  I do not see a DRO.  If it is not installed and confirmed to be working then it must not be given any value at all.  You might be lucky enough to get it working.  Anything that can not be shown to work and put through its paces must be assumed to not work.  My comments might sound negative, but when I see a "Brand New Baldor phase converter" it gives me the feeling that the current owner may have decided the lathe is better to sell than to restore after checking it out more closely himself.  If it is not running and complete it is a "parts machine."  Caveat Emptor.

The standard tailstock would be instead of the production style turret tailstock.


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 30, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> There does not appear to be much tooling included, which will cost you as about as much as the lathe to procure.  For instance and for your negotiations -- steady rest, follower rest, multiple tool holders, faceplate, collets and closer, Morse taper sleeves and centers for head and tail stocks, cutting tools, boring tools, drill chuck, taper attachment, dog driver -- I could go on and on, and maybe it does come with some of that, but buying it all separately will really hurt.    Caveat Emptor.
> 
> The standard tailstock would be instead of the production style turret tailstock.



There are a couple of Logan turret tailstocks on Ebay now around $300. Not sure if they were for the 12"
I am in Bob's camp with the above quote. I was going to say i do not see any extras. I am not a Logan owner.
Also i do not think that the tool post is genuine Aloris.
School lathes spend alot of time not running but when they do hard crashes tend to be more frequent.
My 1958 (high school) South Bend 9A with no tail stock or quill gear guards was $400 Cdn. last year.
My other 1958 (owned by a machinist) South Bend 9A with taper attachment was $750. It also had no quill guards.
lk


----------



## Gfrost (Dec 30, 2016)

Well thank you for the reply's guys. Based on your input I think I will take a pass, especially since it's an 8hr drive just to see it.
I am starting to trust my thoughts that most of the stuff on Craigslist is way over priced, just takes a while to figure out what stuff is really worth. Another reason that I really value
this site and all of the good advise found here!!! I will keep looking for a smoking deal, but I am really leaning toward saving for a new Grizzly!!


----------



## intjonmiller (Dec 30, 2016)

Save for a new Precision Matthews instead. Same designs, better build quality and tolerances, and much better customer service.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 30, 2016)

Don't be in any hurry to get a lathe purchased, new or used, especially if you are new to the game.  Think about and understand what you really want to be able to do with the lathe.  Read, study, find people who know what they are doing and can help you look at candidates.  Often the best deals on the best stuff is from a friend of a friend...


----------



## Gfrost (Jan 3, 2017)

I was able to price a "New" tail stock from Logan-$1013.75


----------

